# Hi, it's me, my name is Xtatic, aka Loser



## itsmextatic (Nov 20, 2005)

I hope I have a great time here! :D
haha

edit: Here is a smaller picture of me. I got beat up some time ago, those guys are now in jail luckily.


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 20, 2005)

Now every ten minutes when you finish a new piece of music you have a whole forum of people to ask to comment on it. 8) Welcome Danny(can't remember your name so i'll just call you Danny.)


----------



## christianb (Nov 20, 2005)

the name rang a bell... Thanks to choco/puppet/chabot for reminding me . 
welcome lad.


cb


----------



## Hans Adamson (Nov 20, 2005)

Yeah,

Hey Xtatic! Cool you finally found your way here!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Nov 21, 2005)

Ey Xtatic,

Welcome to V.I., mate! No doubt you'll have a great time here... 

Cheers,


----------



## christianobermaier (Nov 21, 2005)

Duh. Seems you are quite popular here. And i was about to bitch slap you for that disgusting picture...

So, welcome.

Christian

http://www.artofthegroove.com/logic/mp3/Christian_Obermaier_demo.mp3 (show reel) http://uk.geocities.com/christianobermaier/home.htm (home page) http://uk.geocities.com/christianobermaier/Studio.htm (studio pics) http://uk.geocities.com/christianobermaier/Gearlist.htm (gear list)


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Nov 21, 2005)

Welcome! Midi-mockupper!


----------



## Ed (Nov 21, 2005)

We dont want your sort here, get out!! :!:


----------



## Herman Witkam (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah!

And I saw your picture too! :D


(welcome onboard)


----------

